# front console removal



## dminick (Jan 11, 2001)

Help. I cannot seem to find the hidden clips/screws/etc. to remove the front console section (or the whole console for that matter) on my 01 allroad (c5). (should be the same as other A6-c5's). Does anyone have steps and/or pics of a how to? Thanks!


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: front console removal (dminick)*

Tip #1, Buy a Bentley Repair Manual
http://product.half.ebay.com/A...Zinfo
Full details with pics in there, guided me through this same thing.
A quick search revealed: http://forums.audiworld.com/a6/msgs/208934.phtml

_Quote »_The rear console goes from the rear ashtray to the Tiptronic lever area, the center console is the one with ESP switch, radio, A/C, ashtray.
There is a good tech article in the tech section, but it applies to a 1996 A6, some things are slightly different.
Anyway, here is the whole procedure (be careful, my memory is fading, there may be omissions !)
Rear console:
- pull the rear ashtray out, unplug its connectors. Unscrew the two 13mm bolts that hold the armrest and rear console. Don't pull it up yet. Unplug the hand-brake connector.
- remove the wood trim on top of the handbrake, by sliding it forwards. Open the little trim of the left side of the hand-brake, and remove the hex-screw exposed. Pull up the hand-brake as much as you can, it will help sliding the rear console away.
- remove the rectangular carpet trim which lies on the right of the hand-brake: it is not clipped nor glued, just sits there. This exposes the third 13mm bolt, remove it. Remove the wooden trim around the gear level/Tiptronic gate (nicely lift it up with a flat screwdriver in its rear section, but beware of scratches !). This exposes two bolts that you can now remove.
- lift the rear console backwards and upwards, veeeery gently, and unplug the outside mirror switch.
The rear console is now gone.
Sides of the center console:
You can remove the glove compartment and the driver's footwell panel. I am not sure it is necessary, but the 10 minutes it takes made my life easier.
- Glove compartment: nothing tricky, just 5 bolts. When it is freed, unplug the light connector.
- Driver's footwell: remove its 5 bolts: two are located above your knees, two are behind the plastic trim that covers the top of the steering column, just pull it towards you. The last bolt is in the fuse area, you first need to remove the panel at the extreme left of your dashboard. That panel is visible when the driver's door is fully open. Gently open the footwell trim, unplug its light connector and OBDII plug (the pink one, where you cold plug a VAG-com tool). Unclip the trim from its two bottom clips, above the pedals/footrest.
Center console:
- Remove front ashtray, A/C unit and radio: this is quite easy, no instructions needed.
- Remove the trim around ESP switch, cup holder,etc by unclipping its bottom clips first. Two or four bolts are exposed, remove them.
- On the left side of the center console, close to the gas pedal, there is a small trim, about an inch. Pry it open and unscrew the bolt. On the passenger side, no such bolt but a guide: the console is released when sliding backwards.
I think this is it !
- When you put the center console back, make sure it is guided into the passenger side clip.
- When you put the rear console back, align the air ducts and check that the rear vents are provided with air. Don't forget to plug the mirror switch, you will *hate* to have to do it all again (happened to me !)


----------



## dminick (Jan 11, 2001)

Thanks. 
A couple of addtions to the post you found:
rear ashtray (obviously is the vent assy--pry it out carefully)
I would remove the center nut holding the armrest to the bracket, and pull the armrest out before removing the 3 nuts for the armrest mount bracket. you'll utter fewer words.

Front ashtray/hvac/radio. Radio first, then two 8mm screws for hvac. 2 plactic pronged clips on top of the ashtray, and the ashtray assy pulls out.


----------

